# Swinburne boffins stretch disc dimensions



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

Reading through CeBIT's newsletter I came across this article:

http://www.cebit.com.au/index.php/c...winburne-boffins-stretch-disc-dimensions.html



> RESEARCHERS at Melbournes Swinburne University of Technology have used nanotechnology and the ability to record data in five dimensions to create a disc with the potential to hold up to 10 terabytes of data.
> 
> The team predicted a blank able to store two million photos and 100,000 songs could be available within 10 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

how much?


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

The other question is what would you do with it?


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

techkid said:


> The other question is what would you do with it?


I would back up all my programs OS and media just in case in one shot

I don't think these will be cheap at all because look at blue ray and all the other restrictions


----------

